# Andrea Sawatzki - DUFTSTARS 2010 *see through* 2x



## walme (16 Jan. 2011)

​


----------



## evilernie (16 Jan. 2011)

immer wieder klasse, die Frau.


----------



## Bargo (16 Jan. 2011)

Boah super. Ich finde auch ihre Sommersprossen geil. Oder sind das Alterflecken?

:thx:


----------



## emma2112 (16 Jan. 2011)

Danke für Andrea!


----------



## Katzun (16 Jan. 2011)

so soll das sein, deswegen gibts celebboards

1A 5 sterne von mir


----------



## stuftuf (16 Jan. 2011)

HammerBilder!!!!!!!

Großes LOB


----------



## schotter (16 Jan. 2011)

coole pics........


----------



## bento (16 Jan. 2011)

was wär was für X-RAY


----------



## pezi (16 Jan. 2011)

Danke für Andrea Hammer Bilder:WOW::WOW:


----------



## namor66 (17 Jan. 2011)

geile Frau, Danke!


----------



## kurt666 (17 Jan. 2011)

Superschöne Bilder. Danke dafür


----------



## nuroone (18 Jan. 2011)

Da fällt mir nur ein: PRÄCHTIG


----------



## johnsinclair (18 Jan. 2011)

Das ist ne klasse Frau!


----------



## schneiderchs (18 Jan. 2011)

nett


----------



## Bima (18 Jan. 2011)

Man würde gerne noch näher rann gehen!


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2011)

geil :thx:


----------



## userfromhessen (18 Jan. 2011)

Andrea ist immer wieder klasse!


----------



## Sonne18 (18 Jan. 2011)

Danke !!!

Andrea hat immer ein schönes Lächeln auf den Lippen


----------



## jack25 (18 Jan. 2011)

Bitte erklärt mir mal, was an Ihr schön ist?!???


----------



## termi5 (19 Jan. 2011)

Sie hat so einige vorzüge


----------



## schneeberger (19 Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank.
Da können die Profis hier bestimmt ein tolles x-ray daraus basteln.
:WOW:


----------



## vwo100303 (19 Jan. 2011)

2 hübsche Bilder von Ihr.


----------



## Stardeg (19 Jan. 2011)

Dickes Danke :thumbup:


----------



## misterright76 (20 Jan. 2011)

Sehr sexy, danke :thumbup:


----------



## miklerks (21 Jan. 2011)

die Frau ist heiss, danke


----------



## Sassi (21 Jan. 2011)

was an der wohl sexy ist ??????


----------



## mathi17 (22 Jan. 2011)

nettes foto


----------



## klappstuhl (22 Jan. 2011)

In der Tat ein interessantes Paar! Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2011)

besten Dank  *****


----------



## cabtronic (22 Jan. 2011)

Danke, Fotos sind heiß


----------



## McFly (22 Jan. 2011)

*Tolle Andrea*, aber er hätte nach der Gartenarbeit die Schuhe wechseln
sollen!


----------



## aspis (22 Jan. 2011)

Thx


----------



## eule_m (23 Jan. 2011)

die Frau ist einfach super

Danke, EULE


----------



## boy 2 (23 Jan. 2011)

Oh Yeah! Thanks! Perfect!


----------



## lwww3060 (23 Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## paauwe (24 Jan. 2011)

Immer wieder gut..! Danke!!


----------



## duplo74 (24 Jan. 2011)

was für eine milf :WOW:


----------



## CmdData (24 Jan. 2011)

"dufte" bilder


----------



## hirnknall (24 Jan. 2011)

Sehr nett :thumbup:


----------



## Red-Palooza (24 Jan. 2011)

Danke


----------



## bp1989 (24 Jan. 2011)

dank


----------



## icecool12 (25 Jan. 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut
danke


----------



## gobygo (26 Jan. 2011)

einen groooooßen Mund zb  aber nice pics..danke


----------



## nettmark (27 Jan. 2011)

.............. einfach klasse .......................


----------



## kroppstar (27 Jan. 2011)

Sehr nett!


----------



## zebulon (28 Jan. 2011)

Riesenhupen!


----------



## almamia (28 Jan. 2011)

Sie hat sowas versaut-geiles an sich....:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## dekalibur (29 Jan. 2011)

Super. Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## WerZer (10 Feb. 2011)

Wooow! Danke!


----------



## celebstalki (18 Feb. 2011)

der glückspilz an ihrer seite ist echt zu beneiden


----------



## dinsky (20 Feb. 2011)

sexy, und das in ihrem alter...


----------



## Alvin1 (20 Feb. 2011)

Schöne Sommersprossen. Gefällt mir.


----------



## woodyjezy (20 Feb. 2011)

Aus irgendeinem Grund fahr ich voll auf die ab!
Danke für die bilderchen!


----------



## rcorbusier (20 Feb. 2011)

H A M M E R F R A U !!:drip:


----------



## westfale (20 Feb. 2011)

Als -zigster der Reihe hier: DANKE fürs Posten auch von mir!


----------



## aethwen (20 Feb. 2011)

danke


----------



## fuxl (20 Feb. 2011)

hammerfrau


----------



## kallle (21 Feb. 2011)

nice pic


----------



## Rumpelmucke (21 Feb. 2011)

Irgendwie erinnert die mich immer an Joker  Aber die Huoen sind schon geil, auch wenn sie aus Gummi sind


----------



## freakazoid (24 Feb. 2011)

Niiiiiiice!!  Nette Beine! :thumbup:


----------



## Racer (24 Feb. 2011)

Die hat echt so einiges zu bieten. Klasse Bilder


----------



## nettmark (25 Feb. 2011)

...... klasse, einfach klasse .............


----------



## weeny (25 Feb. 2011)

Diese Frau ist die personifizierte Versuchung an sich - ein anatomisch-erotisches Kunstwerk. Danke für die formvollendete Augenweide!


----------



## Mampfer (25 Feb. 2011)

Nicht schlecht, Danke fürs Einstellen!


----------



## servA (26 Feb. 2011)

Super, ich steh`auf rot.:thumbup:


----------



## Karlo66 (10 März 2011)

Besten Dank! Sehr schöne Frau!


----------



## Doro01 (16 März 2011)

Klasse - nettes Oberteil :WOW:

Besten Dank


----------



## officer11 (16 März 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was, aber die Frau hat was


----------



## morpheus967 (18 März 2011)

wieso tritt der Typ ihr wohl auf den Fuß? - Hat wohl Angst, dass sie weg laufen könnte ... :WOW:


----------



## Drachen1685 (19 März 2011)

supi, danke für Andrea


----------



## Bamba123 (30 März 2012)

so geil


----------



## 6Kev94 (30 März 2012)

Hammer diese Frau, super danke:thumbup:


----------



## anna35 (2 Apr. 2012)

Merci und vielen Dank. :thumbup:


----------



## Lape (6 Apr. 2012)

danke, nette bilder


----------



## bmwf10 (10 Apr. 2012)

Danke


----------



## madma666 (10 Apr. 2012)

Danke für Andrea!


----------



## teufel 60 (11 Apr. 2012)

find sie geil:thumbup:und weiter:mussweg::devil:


----------



## nerofol (11 Apr. 2012)

Sehr hot. Danke


----------



## gerd302003 (13 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## mumubaer (9 Apr. 2013)

Raffiniert,raffieniert! Danke für´s Aufpassen!


----------



## frufru1 (9 Apr. 2013)

Sie ist sooo scharf, die Andrea


----------



## vwp (9 Apr. 2013)

hat was zu bieten. sehr sexy


----------



## Djian (12 Apr. 2013)

Klasse, super Post mit super Bilden. Eine Augenweide, diese Frau!!


----------



## rotmarty (12 Apr. 2013)

Geile, schwere Glocken, die sie gerne zeigt!!!


----------



## Dragoneye (19 Mai 2013)

Sie hat einfach was


----------



## LoveHeidi (19 Mai 2013)

mmmmmmmmhh


----------



## ttck74 (19 Mai 2013)

Keine kann breiter Lächeln, danke


----------



## MrLeiwand (19 Mai 2013)

ein ganz heißes luder diese andrea


----------



## mp5 (19 Mai 2013)

walme schrieb:


> ​



einfach klasse


----------



## schnitzellokus (20 Mai 2013)

super getroffen, danke!


----------



## toby23 (20 Mai 2013)

sie hat schon eine Wahnsinnsfigur....danke für die Pics


----------



## looser24 (20 Mai 2013)

Sie hat überzeugende argumente


----------



## runnigman (20 Mai 2013)

in dem alter so geil aussehen ,1+++


----------



## Boomerhund (20 Mai 2013)

Hammer! :thx:


----------



## Elrik (28 Aug. 2014)

Danke für Frau Sawatzki...immer wieder gut


----------



## DorianHunter (29 Aug. 2014)

The one and only.


----------



## Saly75 (4 Sep. 2014)

Einfach Super , Vielen Dank !!!!!!!


----------



## malu335 (6 Sep. 2014)

Einfach geil!!!


----------



## danivoy111 (13 Nov. 2014)

perfect girl!!


----------



## searcher (15 Nov. 2014)

sehr nette frau...


----------



## JoeKoon (16 Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Huette (29 Dez. 2014)

Ein sehr nettes Dekoltet


----------



## estorin (30 Dez. 2014)

Danke dafür


----------



## jeanes224 (28 März 2015)

voller durchblick


----------



## pectoris (28 März 2015)

von den füßen bis hinauf zum halsansatz absolut geil...für den rest kann man ja ne tüte nehmen!


----------



## herrvorname (29 März 2015)

netter anblick dankeschön


----------



## olafson (29 März 2015)

Tolle Bilder hier zeigt Sie was Sie alles hat


----------



## goldaunano (19 Sep. 2015)

Very good!


----------



## jaeger (23 Sep. 2015)

walme schrieb:


> ​



einfach super sexy! :thx:


----------



## Sandy79 (23 Sep. 2015)

sehr schöne Bilder von der Andrea, besten Dank!


----------



## tcbe (25 Sep. 2015)

Danke. Die sehe ich immer wieder gern


----------



## jamest1st (26 Sep. 2015)

Sie ist schon etwas besonderes die Andrea, danke für die Bilder


----------



## Karin P (27 Sep. 2015)

Jack 25, Schönheit ist sicherlich Ansichtssache aber Sie hat etwas erotisches an sich (Sommersprossen, Saggy´s).


----------



## Jone (27 Sep. 2015)

Danke für Andrea


----------



## CasusKral (30 Sep. 2015)

Danke für Andrea Sawatzki Fotos


----------



## Chrissy001 (3 Okt. 2015)

Danke für die zeigefreudige Andrea.


----------



## bimimanaax (3 Okt. 2015)

danke für andrea


----------



## kekr (18 Mai 2016)

klasse! danke


----------



## gruntfang (9 Juni 2016)

vielen Dank für die tolle Bilder !


----------



## ostholz (25 Juni 2016)

Danke! BHs werden überbewertet


----------



## kiveling (28 Juni 2016)

warum kommen die Fotografen heutzutage nicht mehr mit diesen HERRLICHEN *see through*´s um die Ecke?

Bei den modernen Kameras müsste da doch deutlich mehr gehen ))


----------



## nettmark (3 Juli 2016)

... die traut sich sehr oft ´was ...


----------



## SPAWN (4 Juli 2016)

Danke,
schon eine heiße Frau
mfg


----------



## minipli (15 Aug. 2018)

Bilder sind leider nicht zu sehen


----------



## gabbergandalf (17 Aug. 2018)

Leider down :-(


----------



## rubyruby (27 Aug. 2018)

Leider schon weg die Bilder ;(
Trotzdem Danke


----------

